

Blackberry's Net Neutrality Plan - fortytw2
http://blogs.blackberry.com/2015/01/blackberry-net-neutrality/

======
bcarr
They'll get five minutes of newsworthiness and prompt many to throw their two
cents in about how asinine their argument is, but I imagine it's a bit late to
rock the boat for them.

------
tomsun
Have a failing business? Not to worry. Just lobby for legislatures that can
render your business relevant. Problem solved.

~~~
fortytw2
Honestly, this is the most ridiculous move from a company to try to save their
business that I've seen in a long time. It's utterly absurd on Blackberry's
part

~~~
jarin
Not to mention they're not even a US company. Why on earth would Congress pass
a law favoring a Canadian company over the US industry leaders?

